# Using table 6 in the cec



## BlackHowling

Rule 12-1014 The maximum permitted number of conductors in a raceway is based on the actual measured dimensions of the raceways and the wires and cables. Where calculations of the maximum number of permitted conductors in a given raceway are based on supplied dimensions or from Standards for the products, they should be validated by measuring the products concerned before installation. Calculating the maximum permissible number of conductors of the same size in a given raceway provides an alternative basis for determining the maximum number of permitted conductors, provided that the dimensions of such raceways and conductors are derived from Tables 9, 10A, and 10B. The maximum numbers of single conductors of one size permitted in a conduit or raceway as determined from Table 6 are based on these tables, with no allowance for bare bonding or grounding conductors. Dimensions of bare bonding or grounding conductors, such as bonding conductors that are required for some raceway installations under applicable Code Rules, may be obtained from Table D5. They should be verified by measurement before installation.

You can't put 10 conductors in a half inch pipe unless they are twn75 or t90 nylon.


----------



## GoldenEagle

Ok, so he is totally wrong ? Because of him doing this I just became extremely confused about the wire calculations.
It is R90 not T90, I checked that because that is where the confusion started. However I was trying to use table 6.
When does Table 6 apply if you always need to do such calculations? Is it simply the number of total conductors I can put into the pipe based of the tables you mentioned? ( including the neutral and ground)
Thank you for the help


----------



## AK_sparky

12-1014(5) basically says you can use Table 6 if all the conductors are the same size and are the dimensions listed in the other tables.

Officially: Yes, you must measure all wire and perform calculation every time.
Reality: I usually use Table 6.


----------



## eddy current

Yes your journeyman is doing it wrong. Most of them do. You should know what is right and try and practice it that way so you become a good electrician. You can remind him of the codes but don't expect him to change. Like he said, he's been doing it for years :no:

Table 6 is used when all the conductors in the raceway are the same size and type. If you have different sizes and types, you use table 8, 9 and 10.
*Every* wire in there counts when figuring out conduit fill. Bonds, neutrals, all of them. They all take up space. CEC 12-1014

When figuring out ampacities, not all count. You don't count bonds, control or neutral conductors. (Only true neutrals that carry the unbalanced load) CEC 4-004


----------



## eddy current

GoldenEagle said:


> I also asked the questions in class and was told "you cant use table 6' you need to do (enter large explanation I wont remember using a bunch of calculations within the code book)


What class is that?




> ( I will be a journey man in 1-2 years and I get more confused with certain code rules all the time)


What province are you in? This is first term stuff in trade school. Have you been to trade school yet?


----------



## darren79

GoldenEagle said:


> We are putting, for example R90 wire, in half inch pipe.
> Table 6 says I can put 4 wires correct? (3 ccts and 1 neutral?) but he tells me to pull in 9 + 1 neutral.
> Can someone please tell me how he arrives at this number?
> I would really like to have more code knowledge with me.
> Thank you



What size wire are you pulling in. I have never installed 10 wires in a 1/2" and if code allowed me I would probably would have ran 3/4' to save me the grief.


----------



## eddy current

darren79 said:


> What size wire are you pulling in. I have never installed 10 wires in a 1/2" and if code allowed me I would probably would have ran 3/4' to save me the grief.


I agree with you there. Rarely use half inch, only short runs. 
Although table 6 says you can run 8 x 14awg R90's.


----------



## Ink&Brass

Just got out of first year, we spent an hour or so in code class talking about conduit fill and using 9 & 10A/B to supplement 6.


----------



## BlackHowling

Ink&Brass said:


> Just got out of first year, we spent an hour or so in code class talking about conduit fill and using 9 & 10A/B to supplement 6.


Yep and every year of class usually has question on it during the code sections


----------



## zen

Oh I know the answer pick me pick me. He doesnt tell because the boss still has to tell him how many. If he knew why and how , he would surely want/need u you to know. For his benefit 

no matter what we theorize as electrics. It has always been .


----------

